# Envelope Discussion



## redrum (May 9, 2006)

Does it matter if its "Thick" or "Thin" ?

Like does "Thin" = Fail ?

:dunno:


----------



## JoeysVee (May 9, 2006)

I take pics of mine when I get it. I don't think I passed.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2006)

The old legend is that the thick envelope = fail.

As in, a letter you failed, and an application to retake it. :whatever:


----------



## NSEARCH (May 10, 2006)

The format has been the same for the past couple years. Pass or fail, you get the same size envelope. Passing envelope will have one letter in it congratulating you on passing (yes, they congratulate you) and some other wording about contacting your State Board. The failing letter has 2 letters in it, one stating you failed and another with the diagnostic breakdown of how you did. The breakdown is shown as percentages of questions answered CORRECTLY in the each respective discipline for the morning and afternoon. Hope that clears up any misconceptions.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2006)

> I take pics of mine when I get it. I don't think I passed.


I think I'll do the same and post 'em.

It's going to be exciting around here when the letters starting coming.

I will either :bow: to the mighty PE gods for giving me the knowledge to pass, or :suicide: myself and start studying again.

I'd have to imagine studying a second time, no matter how much it sucks to redo it, has to be easier, because you still remember some of the first go around, and have all the notes and references you collectted.


----------



## DVINNY (May 10, 2006)

> The format has been the same for the past couple years. Pass or fail, you get the same size envelope. Passing envelope will have one letter in it congratulating you on passing (yes, they congratulate you) and some other wording about contacting your State Board. The failing letter has 2 letters in it, one stating you failed and another with the diagnostic breakdown of how you did. The breakdown is shown as percentages of questions answered CORRECTLY in the each respective discipline for the morning and afternoon. Hope that clears up any misconceptions.


This is exactly correct.

One sheet of paper for passing, two sheets for failing.

I don't think an envelope with two sheets in it is very thick. I can't tell the difference.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2006)

All I know is when I see a letter from the Vermont Office of Professions, I'm going to scream either way.

If I pass, it'll be like a little girl screaming because her parents got her a pony.

If I fail, it'll be like Luke after Vader cut off his arm and told him he was his father.


----------



## EdinNO (May 10, 2006)

Would it be a 9" x 12" envelope (ie, full page) or one that will accomodate a folded letter?

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (May 10, 2006)

Mine was a regular envelope with two folded sheets of paper in it.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 10, 2006)

When I got my letter, the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit issue arrived the same day. What to do? Which to open first?

I opened the letter from the board and saw that it had the word congratulations in the first sentence so I put it down and started looking at SI.

Then I thought it might have said, "Congratulations. Even though you failed miserabley, you are being permitted to take the exam again." So I put down SI, read the whole letter, saw that I passed and then started looking at the pretty girls again....

:true:


----------



## EdinNO (May 10, 2006)

Anyone- how do the letters start off when the don't say "congratulations"? In other words, if they are bad news, how do they start off? Something like, "You poor bastard..." ???

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2006)

Dear so and so:

We laugh at you as we inform you that you failed the PE miserably. We only approved your application to sit for the exam because PE Board meetings are boring, and we needed a laugh that night.

Enclosed please find an application to re-flunk the exam in October, as well as a hand full of each of our pubes as a parting gift.

Best of luck next time.

Sincerely,

Your State's PE Board :thatsgay:


----------



## DVINNY (May 10, 2006)

Dear blah blah blah:

We regret to inform you the you *failed* the Principles and Practice of Engineering Examination taken on October 28, 2005. The attached diagnostic page, which indicates the percentage of problems answered correctly by subject, has been provided to help you better prepare for future exams.

If you wish to sit for a future examination, please send a completed PE Re-Apply Form...........................

...................

THE ABOVE IS THE FIRST PARAGRAPH FROM MY LETTER. AND YES, THE 'FAILED' IS BOLDED AND UNDERLINED.


----------



## rleon82 (May 10, 2006)

That letter must have been from a heartless corporation.


----------



## EdinNO (May 10, 2006)

DVINNY,

Thanks for sharing that. I think it took some of the potential sting away should I get such a somynabeechin letter.

Ed


----------



## ehp (May 11, 2006)

in new york you get 3 pieces of paper - the letter, the diagnostic, and a beige colored piece of paper that is the application to take again. My husband called me at work to tell me it arrived. As soon as he mentioed there was a beige sheet I knew I was doomed.


----------



## DVINNY (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that ehp, I know that feeling of doom. 

AND :wel

Congrats on being member #50!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear it, I did my EIT in NY but I passed.

Hope your envelope has nothing beige in it this time! :wel


----------



## EdinNO (May 16, 2006)

How about we petition the NCEES to mark the envelopes according to pass or fail. Maybe one could be a yellow envelope and the other could be white.

I think the drama of getting it, opening it, unfolding it and trying to focus on the first word ("congratulations" or not) is going to be an engineering feat in itself. :blink:

Ed


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 13, 2006)

I got a failure letter from October's exam. I remember this (thick or thin) topic being addressed prior to me opening the mailbox that day - so I knew what I was looking for (thin).

When I felt that letter there was no doubt in my mind that I failed.

There were maybe 3 or 4 sheets of paper in mine (failure letter, diagnostics paperwork showing what % you got in each area and also at least another sheet or two explaining how and when you reapply). My point here is that it was DEFINITELY more than a single sheet of paper, I could tell that from the get-go.

I'm gonna be real mad if I get another thick one in the mail.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

Was the letter envelope letter sized or regular sized?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

You mean like folded letter size or flat?


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes,...wow, I cornfused myself.


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 13, 2006)

In regards to what size was the letter...

it was a standard letter size 4" x 9" white envelope with EES return address.

I remember being 'sick' in the stomach reading that...thinking I need to begin re-studying and whatnot.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

I think I'm gonna throw up. Particulalry because I am trying to get over a stomach virus that my little baby boy was kind enough to pass on to me somehow. I hope I'm 100% over it before the results come.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 13, 2006)

What exam did you take, CE, WR, GEO? Did you take the same test this time?


----------



## Hill William (Jun 13, 2006)

I know I read somewhere that if your state sends you the results, then the thick/thin thing means nothing. Some states send you the bill for licensure with the passing letter. But really I have no idea what to look for. :suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I don't know. I've heard so many rumors about so many things.

I'm kinda to the point where I'm beyond caring.

The results will be here in a few days. It will be the size it's gonna be. It will come on the date it's gonna come.

I feel like I have invested so much emotionally into this the past couple weeks that even if I pass I will just be more relieved than excited. :true:


----------



## Hill William (Jun 13, 2006)

Amen. I just want to find something out so I can quit staring at these web sites hoping to see something new come up.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

If I passed I'm gonna jump up and down and scream like a crazy man..... :???:


----------



## NSEARCH (Jun 13, 2006)

> If I passed I'm gonna jump up and down and scream like a crazy man..... :???:


Fuck yeah.....then I'm gonna get hammered and call in sick the next day :true: :beerchug :lmao:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

> > If I passed I'm gonna jump up and down and scream like a crazy man..... :???:
> 
> 
> Fuck yeah.....then I'm gonna get hammered and call in sick the next day :true: :beerchug :lmao:


What if you gte results on Friday or Saturday? :dunno: :beerchug

By the way, I heard on "Paul Harvey" this morning (who, BTW aggravates me most of the time) that if you drink coffee each day, it will ward off scirosis of the liver. THey said the more coffee you drink, the better.

Think there's any truth to that? Or did the coffee mfgs make up that lie? :dunno:

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

Why does he annoy you?

Just another slow talking Oklahoman.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

It seems to me his tone of voice is too contrived- almost like he does it just to get attention or gain a trademark out of it.

Guud Dayy!

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

He is so old he has to be retiring soon.

His son is taking over and he talks just like him.

Hope you get your singing telegram soon.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm sorry for insulting good ole Paul.

He's probably a good guy!

To tell you the truth, the way I feel right now, I'd take Sven if he had a passing telegram!

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

How did you like the emoticon holding his puke back.

I clicked that and didn't know where it would show up.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 13, 2006)

Was that the one in my "What a Day" thread?

I liked it a lot. Where can we get it?

Ed


----------



## Kipper (Jun 13, 2006)

More Emoticons

Here is the link.

But I was talking about the one by the Posted Date at the top of the reply.


----------

